# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Please Activate My PM's

## Just Do It

Hi admin's can you please activate my PM's, sp I can start chatting with people individually instead of posting so many posts?

Thanks so much.

Please let me know when this has been done.

Thanks

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex



----------


## Just Do It

What does this mean?




>

----------


## SlimmerMe

just humor.....got to get used to it here!

----------


## VegasRenegade

Rule 34 sub paragraph B section 3 clearly states that the party of the first part (That is you) must show his worthness to be a full member of the party of the second parts fouram (that is this) by posting 100 posts to the party of the second part before aformention party of the first part will have full privialages on the party of the second part. Now if you had read all ther rules you would not need this to be splane to you Lucy.

----------


## MACHINE5150

^^^Is it not just 50 posts?? or did they raise it recently?

----------


## Tigershark

It is 50 posts. Should prob go to the one on one with the staff section and it would be fixed quicker.

----------


## VegasRenegade

I stand corected it is 50

----------


## Just Do It

LOL, that's hilarious!

It's just to see you guys have a great sense of humor of here  :Smilie: 




> just humor.....got to get used to it here!

----------


## defiant1

its not 50 cause im there and still no access to my profile or others ----cant PM either
but it looks like i can send e-mail

----------


## BG

> its not 50 cause im there and still no access to my profile or others ----cant PM either
> but it looks like i can send e-mail


Let me see if I can get you banned.....

----------

